

Megaupload users may lose data by Thursday - lwhi
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/jan/30/megaupload-file-sharing?newsfeed=true

======
res0nat0r
Key quote: The letter said the government copied some data from the servers
but did not physically take them, and now that it had executed its search
warrants, it had no right to access the data. Prosecutors said the servers
were controlled by Carpathia and Cogent and issues about the future of the
data must be resolved with them.

Note that the FBI isn't the one deciding the fate of this data, the hosting
company is.

